# Somthing Screwy with the Forum



## tonto1117 (Mar 15, 2007)

Is anyone else having trouble: 

1) getting the forum to come up...no trouble with anything else so it's not my computer or server

2) showing posts that have new responses???


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 15, 2007)

Mine seems to be OK.


----------



## gofish (Mar 15, 2007)

no problems here ...........

If yours keeps up just PM Jeff, and he may see something behind the scene.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Randy....will do.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 15, 2007)

Theresa -

I have lst the server once or twice and lost some posts but that's about it.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Debi, same thing here, wanted to make sure It wasn't just me. 

So... whatcha cooking tonight???


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 15, 2007)

Just some cheese brauts and beans. I really like that high temp cheese it doesn't run out like regular cheese does.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 15, 2007)

Sounds good Debi...embarresed to say were making a meal of crackers and cheese and some cocktail shrimp... didn't feel like cooking or even reheating tonight
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Plus Bud is glued to the NCAA games!!!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 15, 2007)

Well Theresa -

I am alergic to shell fish but the people I know that eat it say it's really great stuff. 

Sometimes all I want is a bowl of shredded wheat or an omelette for supper, Jessie does care what we eat as long as it's food. Although this "big Meat" thing with smoking all the time is not objectionable!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 16, 2007)

Sure wish ya'll could make it to the " gathering" in june. Would love to meet you both....... and everyone else for that matter!!!!


----------



## smoked (Mar 16, 2007)

hummm funny we did about the same, beer brauts and dutchs wicked beans.....


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 16, 2007)

Looking good as usual smoked!! What's in the bowl next to the beans??


----------



## smoked (Mar 16, 2007)

smoked almond slivers........those were done with just sea salt........and they were damn good also....


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh, good!!! From a distance they looked a bit like meal worms
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 couldn't imagine.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 16, 2007)

Yummmmmmmmmmmmm almonds are my favorite!


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 24, 2007)

LMAO thats what i thought they were... i have heard of eating naturally but that goes a little too far for me..lol

mind you i dont find meal worms horrible when i catch whats in my avatar


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 24, 2007)

Smoked do the slivered almonds take smoke quicker?


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 24, 2007)

Maybe because I used to have an aquarium that's what I thought of, either that or to much animal planet....lol.


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 24, 2007)

i use them for ice fishing....my best bait for perch and other panfish

as for the food for aquarium life... i use to buy the giant ones for my friends(god bless his soul) lizards and snakes..


----------



## smoked (Mar 24, 2007)

yes, much quicker like you said......half hour is more then enough for them!!!!!


----------



## salmonclubber (Mar 24, 2007)

yes sir there is something screwy here i cant post pics and i cannot get into the chat room 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 i have dutch working on it though maybe he will have me up and going again soon 
huey


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 24, 2007)

Salmonclubber, I had the same problem about a week ago with the chat room, don't know about the picture's as I'm not sure I tried to post any when this was going on.Sirmonty had to get in touch with Jeff to fix whatever the promlem was.


----------

